# 6/7 Oktober: dringend Hütte gesucht



## Light (22. August 2012)

Servus
Wir (15 Personen) sind dringend auf der Suche nach einer Ersatzhütte für oben genanntes Wochenende.
Bitte alles anbieten.
Unsere eigentliche Zielhütte ist leider zu klein für so viele Leute.

Irgendwo im Bayrischen Wald wäre wichtig.
Region: Momentan egal. 

PS: bin mal auf ner Abfahrt vom Hirschenstein an einer Hütte namens "Margaretenhütte" oder so vorbeigekommen. Die finde ich aber nicht im Internet. Kennt die wer? kann man die buchen?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (23. August 2012)

Das Landshuter Haus ist recht schön gelegen. Unweit vom Geißkopfgipfel und drumherum ein hübsches Tourengebiet:
http://www.landshuterhaus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwecky (23. August 2012)

Hallo Light,


die Margarethenhütte auf dem Grandsberg ist eine Diensthütte vom Forstamt Bodenmais. Ich habe die vor Kurzem für eine Kindergeburtstags-Übernachtungsfeier gemietet. Allerdings bietet die Hütte Platz für maximal 10 Personen und kaum Komfort (Wasser nur aus dem Brunnen vor der Hütte, Strom nur für Beleuchtung, keine Dusche und eine Rindenmulchtoilette) - eine Riesengaudi war es zugegebenermaßen trotzdem > würde ich als Ausgangspunkt für Wandern etc. jederzeit weiterempfehlen.

Wenn Ihr auf Selbsversorgung steht kann ich euch noch "Richard's Museumshütte" bei Geiersthal empfehlen. Dort steigen wir einmal im Jahr mit der Arbeit ab und machen ein Wochenende Teamfindung  . Nebenan ist noch eine zweite kleinere Hütte die wir immer dazubuchen, dann bringt man auch locker 15 Personen und mehr unter.

http://www.gruppenhaus.de/richards-museumshuette-geiersthal-hs8878.html

Eine weitere Alternative wäre das Wanderheim in Gneißen welches ich aus eigener Erfahrung aber nicht beurteilen kann.

http://www.bayerischer-waldverein-sektion-straubing.de/Gneissen.htm

Ein absolutes Schmankerl sind noch die Häuser im Museumsdorf Dürrwies auf der Rusel sprich nicht weit vom Geisskopf entfernt. Auch dort war ich mit den Kollegen schon zwei Mal im Haus "Tannbühl" und kann das nur empfehlen.

Der Preis ist zwar happig aber für 40 pro Person habt ihr echt ein super Ambiente!!!

http://www.historisches-waldferiendorf-duerrwies.de/

Viel Erfolg,

Matthias


----------



## Light (24. August 2012)

Hi!
*Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe*
Werde die Hütte(n) mal abklappern.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich was..


----------

